# Microwave ovens



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Been looking to replace ours at home, so 230v. When looking at Currys I saw a couple of models that had no turntable, Has anyone got or used one of these new style ovens, any opinions available.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Strange, does everyone have turntables in their microwave oven then.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

All mine have always had a turntable, I assume that the microwaves need to contact the item being cooked from ever side equally . Maybe they have revolving antennae in some these days?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They have been nicked Cabby. 
I see a few lobbed in the dump and wonder if we might need a spare.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Cabby I was an early adopter of the microwave and purchased my first one in the late 70's. It was an American brand, Litton. It didn't have a turntable as the "fan" was in the "roof". Of course it was an excellent piece of kit and served me for >20 years with no maintenance whatsoever in spite of being in daily use. Then Panasonic, Sharp et al followed but haven't seen a turntable free one since. Assuming it's still the same technology, it would need to have something to get the microwaves rotating.

It's probably the most reliable piece of equipment in the kitchen. I'm still using my 2nd purchase -a Sharp combination - micro, grill, convection, although this one has had a new magnetron in its lifetime.

I am living in fear now that all my appliances are going to go pear-shaped in quick succession. My LG dishwasher just had to be replaced at 14 years of age as there were no parts available to repair the switching. Fridges have gone from short, fat and wide to tall and narrow, so there's nothing around right now that will fit the allotted space in my kitchen when the time comes so I fear an expensive kitchen modification coming on..

All new stuff bought for my new house in 2002. It's gonna be like when your wedding presents all conk in at the same time. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from when we were delivering White Goods Viv and the odd one got left over. I date all my white goods and after 6 or 7 years look out for a €199 bargain replacement and sell the old for €60 one while they are still going. Thats washing machines and tumble driers. 

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby if it has a turntable it will have the mechanical bit even if the glass tray is missing

I'd guess they take them out so they are not broken or nicked 

I haven't see one without a turntable but who knows maybe a new generation of microwaves

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Apart from when we were delivering White Goods Viv and the odd one got left over. I date all my white goods and after 6 or 7 years look out for a €199 bargain replacement and sell the old for €60 one while they are still going. Thats washing machines and tumble driers.
> 
> Ray.


Good plan Ray, a bit like trading up your car before it gets too old. Never thought of it before.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The Daewoo microwave oven in our van has a turntable with glass plate as usual but also a metal shelf, half way up, just like a small version of an oven shelf. You can cook two things at once. I expected sparks and noise when first I used it but it worked fine. We don't use it much but the metal shelf makes an excellent extra shelf on the bottom of the gas oven.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes I remember those first ovens as well, those were the American style. The new ones are now called Flatbed ovens. Maybe a new twist on the old technology,

cabby


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

i,ve got a sharp profesional microwave, that i,ve had for over 30years, had a new magrotron in a few years back, cost me the price of a new microwave, but its such a great piece of kit, worth having repaired, and it,s got no turntable ,just a stainless steel box, easy to clean, and any size of container fits in, dont know how it works, but its like a extra hand, softens onions, cooks custard,scrambled eggs, etc,use it every day, saves hours when you are cooking, very rarely use it to reheat ready meals.........

mags


----------

